# ECU Unit



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm building a 200 SX with a turbo Motor. I have all the parts except for an ECU Unit. The unit I'm looking for is a 1995 to 1998 SR20DE or should the year be 1994 to 1997? that is remapped as an SR20DET (Turbo) for 370c.c. injectors. JWT (Jim Wolf Tecnologies)has a six month back log and I can not wait that long. Can Anyone help me as I'm running out of time. My 1996 1.6 L is running on three cylinders and ready to blow. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Niceguy (May 30, 2003)

You need an ECU that will work with whatever wiring harness you have. What harness are you using?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

hold up....

first of all, what parts do you exactly have. Do you have an sr20 motor and basically all of the DET parts, w/custom ic piping, or are you running a kit, I.E. FMAX? We just want to make sure that you aren't missing a piece.After this, I think we can help you a bit more.

But if you wanna skip straight to the good stuff, the only guys I can think of that can get JWT's fast & cheap are JGY (www.jgycustoms.com or pm Jason Garrett Young (spelling?) on sr20deforums, or Andreas Miko pm on sr20deforums.)

BTW, I'm not trying to advertise for sr20deforums, even though I've mentioned them in my last couple of posts. My post count is higher here anyways


----------



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

We have either a GTIR motor or an Avenir. The ECU unit, wiring harness, MAFS unit, Front hubs, Brake calipers and Rotors are out of a 1995 or 1996 SER. I also have the Tranny from a 1997 SER. The Motor we purchased came with an all wheel drive tranny and transfer case. The guy at jspecauto.com screwed us over!! I'm planning to send this ECu unit to JWT to remap as a SR20DET with 370c.c. injectors, Unless I can find someone right now that has one ready to go, this would save me about 4-6 weeks. We also need a front mounted intercooler, any suggestions? Will the radiator from our 1.6 work? or will we need one from the SER? Any help on what we need to do is greatly appreciated. Are we on the right track for the motor swap?


----------

